# Quick 4 jaw chuck



## Charles scozzari (Apr 18, 2022)

When I need a 4 jaw chuck, with this adaptor I get it without a problem. The run out is minimal. Thank's for looking.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 18, 2022)

For more rigidity why not flip your jaws and grip on the 3or4” section of 4jaw. Or go after the od of 4jaw.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 18, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> For more rigidity why not flip your jaws and grip on the 3or4” section of 4jaw. Or go after the od of 4jaw.


Thank's for looking, with the internal jaws I think it's rigid, It's in full contact with the adaptor. I don't think the external jaws would make it anymore rigid. I only use this set up to avoid removing the 3 jaw chuck. I don't align the chuck's because I found that by rotating the 4 jaw in the 3 jaw I can minimize the run out, where ever it ends up. Thank's again.


----------



## Provincial (Apr 18, 2022)

If the jaws of the mounted chuck are in the regular position, use the adapter, if the jaws are in the reversed position, grip the OD of the 4-jaw chuck.

I have an old spindle from an Atlas lathe, and am thinking I might do this when I want to use my 3-jaw and 6-jaw Buck chucks on my recently acquired D1-4 equipped 13x40 lathe.  With the Bucks I can dial in the runout if desired.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 19, 2022)

Provincial said:


> If the jaws of the mounted chuck are in the regular position, use the adapter, if the jaws are in the reversed position, grip the OD of the 4-jaw chuck.
> 
> I have an old spindle from an Atlas lathe, and am thinking I might do this when I want to use my 3-jaw and 6-jaw Buck chucks on my recently acquired D1-4 equipped 13x40 lathe.  With the Bucks I can dial in the runout if desired.


Good morning, The 4 jaw in the photo being held in the 3 jaw (D1-4 x 6") has a diameter of 8". For that reason I was not able to hold the 4 jaw from it's OD even with the external D1-4 jaws fully extended so the adaptor was needed. But It still works well for what I use it for. I, like you also have a 5"Atlas BB435 3 jaw mounted on a spindle that I also mount in the D1-4 for turning OD's of washers down. The jaws are smaller and It works out better for that purpose. Thank's so much for your advice.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 19, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Good morning, The 4 jaw in the photo being held in the 3 jaw (D1-4 x 6") has a diameter of 8". For that reason I was not able to hold the 4 jaw from it's OD even with the external D1-4 jaws fully extended so the adaptor was needed. But It still works well for what I use it for. I, like you also have a 5"Atlas BB435 3 jaw mounted on a spindle that I also mount in the D1-4 for turning OD's of washers down. The jaws are smaller and It works out better for that purpose. Thank's so much for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's so much.


----------



## extropic (Apr 19, 2022)

Is it possible, without modifying the adaptor, for the 3J chuck to grip the adaptor by the larger diameter? In other words, can you put the back of the 4J tight against the 3J?


----------

